# Mission Bay, San Diego to Catalina Island



## BlueWaterBlair (Jun 14, 2009)

Hello fellow sailors,

Just joined, first post.

Any San Diego sailors here?

Started as a sail boater, then to power boats, and now coming back to sail.

I am in Mission Bay in San Diego.

Anyone have a ballpark idea on how long it will take for me to motor from here to Avalon, Catalina Island?

Thanks for your time and information.

I am looking forward to being an active participant of this group.

BWB


----------



## jgeissinger (Feb 25, 2002)

It is about 75 miles in a straight line, with about a 1 knot southerly current. How fast do you motor? Also, you do have charts, don't you?


----------



## BlueWaterBlair (Jun 14, 2009)

I am not sure how fast i will be motoring, since i don't have the boat yet. 

I currently own trailerable power boats that i tow up to Dana, and go to Catalina from there.

I am looking at a Catalina 380.

I do have charts, but have never really used them. The trip to Catalina from Dana is pretty much a straight shot, and I have never had to look at a chart to get there.

thanks for your input.


----------



## windward54 (Apr 12, 2000)

You can figure on around 12 hours, give or take an hour or two. I have always found it fun going out of San Diego to Catalina. It seems like you are heading out to open ocean, so it looks like you are going to end up in the middle of no where. First time I helped move a boat from SD to Catalina, I couldn't believe the GPS.

Avalon is getting crowded, but Two Harbors is just a bout 20 miles further. Makes for a good back-up if you can't get into Avalon.


----------



## vmi2008 (Jun 28, 2009)

BlueWaterBlair and other San Diego Sailors,

Just joined - my first post as well. I am looking to make my first offshore trip to Catalina and wanted to know how your preparations/route are going. I recently moved from the Chesapeake Bay area on the east coast so am unfurling my sails for the first time in a while. My main concern at this point is motor power if worst comes to worst as I have a 6hp outboard. Thanks, fair weather and following seas


----------



## swimnfit (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi Blue, 
I am a San Diego sailor as well and have also been looking at a trip to Catalina. I have talked to several others here and many have said it is fun to run up the coast to Dana Point, have dinner and stay the night then go accross to Catalina.
The Blue Sku news (A local marina newsletter agency) recently held a webinar on Cruising to Catalina that was pretty informative. A large popular marine supply store in town also has periodic workshops that are free concerning Catalina cruises. Finally, although it's too late now, the annual San Diego Boat show always has a great seminar on all the details for cruising to Catalina (both sail and power).
It may be fun to start up another thread on So Cal sailers and tips and tricks concerning San Diego to Catalina cruising.
Keep us posted and have fun.
Make certain you have the correct charts and GPS.


----------



## LittleWingCA (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi Blue:

I am in San Diego, and haven't made it to Catalina yet, but I did motorsail down from Dana Point to San Diego harbor when I bought our boat, and it took us 15 hours to motorsail south at 5 knots and to get to our slip in the southern end of San Diego harbor, so 12 to 14 hours going north may be optimistic depending on if you are starting in San Diego harbor or Mission Bay, and if from San Diego, what part of San Diego harbor. It can take a few hours just to motor out of San Diego harbor depending on where you start from. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## shieek (Jul 5, 2009)

*New Joiner*

\hi there .. just joined in ... any sailors for Delta/ Surrey here\/


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Mission Bay to Catalina*

This a great trip. It is about 12 hours to 14 depending on current and wind. If you can maintain about 5 -6 knots. Of course its a lot easier coming down wind which is your return trip. So its a good idea to have a whisker or spinnker if possible. You need to be prepared for all issues out at sea. Even though this seems as an easy trip. Things can go wrong. Have a good GPS and back up batteries. Fog can move in or a problem may happen where you are delayed and darkness falls in. Chart with a compass head for back up and timed way points if you want to get technical.

Take extra fuel and water. All ways have back up. I love this trip and plan on going next week. Its easy once your there. Call in to dock master and they will get you set up on a buoy and water taxi's will pick you up. Just use your vhf radio to call them up once you get close. Very relaxing. But you can test your skills as the wind will change and some time's increase close to the island. Be aware all the time. There are large ship's and tugs pulling barges 100's ft behind them. Always steer to their aft. They are moving at 15 bto 25 knots.

Have fun.


----------



## Reachingreep (Jul 20, 2009)

*Heading for Two Harbors*

Hi:
What is the best heading for the straight shot to Two Harbors, from San Diego Bay?
Thanx.
Paul


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

Not sure, think you gotta jog around Point Loma, closest I'm aware of is course from Oceanside.

*From **Magnetic Course** Return Course** Distance Nautical Miles*   Oceanside27109158Dana Point25607639Newport Beach24106132Long Beach Marina (East Breakwater Light) 21303324.0Long Beach Breakwater 20802822.5San Pedro Breakwater20202219.88Pt. Vincente 17835818.6Marina Del Rey 17035030


----------



## elgatosunrise (Aug 31, 2007)

This past year, I did the sail trip from San Diego to both Two Harbors and later in the year to Avalon.

A year before that I did the Dana Point to Avalon option also.

I put together a post that lists all the distance between these harbors and the time required for each crossing. Hopefully this is helpful.

Captain Curran's sailing log: Sailing from San Diego to Catalina Island: distance and time (Mission Bay, Oceanside, Dana Point, Avalon, Two Harbors)

Fair winds!


----------



## H2814D (Feb 16, 2012)

Well elgatosunrise...hopefully your reply was unnecessary, since that thread stopped having posts entered in 2009. Hopefully, he has made it there and back...many many times.


----------



## dwedeking (Jan 28, 2007)

thanks for the post ElGato


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

the estimated hours to run the courses described are minimum time frame or time frame at x kts per hour.
58 nautical miles CAN take to 10 days, depending on conditions and situations. 
of course, at present, that is worst case scenario i have known folks to endure. 
always check your weather, as the channel between mainland and catalina can be a treacherous one under certain circumstances. 
the run is uphill. the southerly drift is from 1 kt to 4 kts southward, depending on location.
is a fun ride when returning, i never enjoyed uphill runs in pacific, as they are usually wet 'n' uncomfortable and never ending in duration. (except in a boat with decent freeboad)

oops i didnt see age of thread until too late..lol
mebbe someone might benefit fromt he overaged thread--like with cheese or wine..


----------

